# Dive and Viz Report 9-25-09



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to strap on the tanks again yesterday. Dropped down twice on the 3 barges. Viz was about 25' and a lot of surface current (almost none on the bottom). The snapper were thick (imagine that) and had good size to them. They must know they are out of season cause' a bigun just sat about 3' away winking at me.


----------

